# Me162 "Komet"



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

This is next one of 4 projects that I finally finished after 9 years. I came upon it about 2 months ago while I was rummageing through some storage boxes. It is a _Heller _models Me162 "Komet" I think I put it aside because I did not have the skills need to finish it properly so there it sat untill two month ago and finished it to my satisfation.
I have more pix on my site if you want to see more
http://modelmania.niceboard.com/mil...n-me162-t72.htm

enjoy

John
AZmodeler

*Let Your Imagination Soar*
Attached Thumbnails     



This is a moved thread, the origional was posted over at the modeling forum.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

pretty cool
im guessing its a typo about the 162 and not 163
the wings look too long but it might be me
still a nice build


----------

